# Ultimate Fight Night weigh in's



## Andrew Green (Apr 6, 2006)

[FONT=Verdana,MS Sans Serif]ULTIMATE FIGHT NIGHT OFFICIAL WEIGHTS
Stephan Bonnar (206) vs Keith Jardine (205)
Sam Hoger (206) vs Rashad Evans (203)
Josh Neer (171) vs Joe Stevenson (171)
Luigi Fioravanti (185) vs Chris Leben (186)
Jason Von Flue (170) vs Luke Cummo (170)
Jon Fitch (171) vs Josh Burkman (169.5)
Dan Christison (265) vs Brad Imes (248) 
Ansar Chalangov (169.5) vs Josh Koscheck (171)
Chael Sonnen (185) vs Trevor Prangley (185)

Show is Tonight, Live on Spike 
[/FONT]


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 6, 2006)

Can't wait, can't wait, can't wait, can't wait.....sucks but I'm recording it, I'll watch it late tonight so I'll avoid this thread like the plague until I see it!! 

7sm


----------



## kaliace (Apr 12, 2006)

Did I miss the Luke Como fight? I was looking forward to that one, but it was not shown, anyone know what happened?

DO&#8217;H! 

Luke Cummo.


----------



## bladenosh (Apr 12, 2006)

They only showed the first four fights. They didn't show them all


----------



## kaliace (Apr 12, 2006)

Does anyone know who won that fight? I would like to See Luke make an impact on the UFC. He sure was the underdog last season.


----------



## rutherford (Apr 12, 2006)

Results thread is here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32599

He won his fight, and I really would have liked to see it too.


----------

